# Acidophilus



## luna21 (Feb 9, 2010)

I read about Acidophilus being used a few days prior and post a spay/neuter surgery on the HRS website, I'm just not sure what kind to use and if the human kind would be safe for bunny?? anybody??:dunno:thanks:


----------



## luvthempigs (Feb 9, 2010)

I have a bottle of acidophilus that I bought at the local pharmacy for my guinea pigs (if they are being treated with antibiotics) I would think you could use the same thing for rabbits. I have the capsules so you can open them and sprinkle on food or mix with water, juice etc.

I think most others here use Benebacsold for kittens or birds. I'm suresomeone elsewhohas used it can clarify for you. 

I'm wondering whythey suggest using this prior to a spay or neuter?


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Feb 9, 2010)

I imagine they are suggesting the acidophilus so there's some extra beneficial bacteria in the gut in case the bunny stops eating after the surgery? I don't know if that's really necessary, though I don't imagine having excess good bacteria is as bad as having excess bad bacteria?

I've used cherry flavoured children'schewable acidophilus tablets on Gus without any ill effect.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Feb 10, 2010)

*luna21 wrote: *


> I read about Acidophilus being used a few days prior and post a spay/neuter surgery on the HRS website, I'm just not sure what kind to use and if the human kind would be safe for bunny?? anybody??:dunno:thanks:


i will have to point you to a website rabbit secrets,,using your search engine,ie.google--read the writings of glen livingston phd--yogurt is not recommended for use in rabbits,,however probiotics like benebac,,probios does contain lactobacillius acidophilus,,i believe they are different ,,,sincerely james waller:wave::rose:


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Feb 10, 2010)

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> I have a bottle of acidophilus that I bought at the local pharmacy for my guinea pigs (if they are being treated with antibiotics) I would think you could use the same thing for rabbits. I have the capsules so you can open them and sprinkle on food or mix with water, juice etc.
> 
> I think most others here use Benebacsold for kittens or birds. I'm suresomeone elsewhohas used it can clarify for you.
> 
> I'm wondering whythey suggest using this prior to a spay or neuter?


antibiotics kill bacteria (good and bad)-rabbits are rear gut fermenters,-,with gi-tract(flora-bacterias)-kept in a delicate balance for digestion-((of non digestible fiber(hay)-,therefore probiotics are indicated.//.,none of the above animals are rear gut fermenters--nor even a simular gi tract as a rabbit..-probiotics may even be ill advised / unlessindicated by a dvm specialist...sincerely james waller:rose:


----------



## luvthempigs (Feb 10, 2010)

Here is some info as far as use in guinea pigs. As I said before though, I'm not sure on rabbits. 

http://www.guinealynx.info/probiotics.html

I do believe there are forum members herewho do use the Benebac for their rabbits. I would hope they will see this question and tell us exactly what they buy and use for their rabbits


----------



## luvthempigs (Feb 10, 2010)

Do a search in the infirmary section for benebac. You will find several posts where people discuss usingaprobiotic.


----------



## RandomWiktor (Feb 10, 2010)

I imagine vets suggest priobiotics because things like antibiotics, stress, going off food, etc. can all adversely affect gut flora health. So it would make sense to feed it before and after a surgery to maximize gut health at a taxing time.

I use Probios by Bomac as a probiotic. It is safe for most species including rabbits and is much more cost effective than bene-bac, plus most probiotics requiring refridgeration have significantly higher counts of viable bacteria than those that do not. You only need a tiny ammount for a rabbit and it helps tremendously; we use it on all of our wild rabbits we get in as patients because many orphans suffer gut flora death due to the stress and diet changes associated with captivity. We see MUCH higher survival rates and lower incidences of GI upset when probitocs are used in wild bunnies.


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 10, 2010)

The best probiotic, with the most complete set of beneficial microorganisms, is Bene-Bac or Probios. They contain the same things. Acidophilus is a fine substitute for these, but I really only recommend it when a person is in a place that doesn't have these products (outside the US, for instance) or can't get to the pet store in time but can get to a drug store.

All of the beneficial bacteria in the probiotics seem to make the gut more acidic, which keeps the other bacteria that are already in there happy. It's not really that you're colonizing the GI tract with these added bacteria, but that the bacteria you add make the GI tract a better place for the good bacteria that are already there to live.

Probiotics are great for unstable GI tracts like young bunnies, wild bunnies, any megacolon/stasis/gas issues. Probios is my favorite because it's a lot cheaper and comes in huge tubs of powdered stuff too, which can help if your bunny doesn't like the taste.

In the UK, I think they use something called Bio-Lapis as well.


----------



## ra7751 (Feb 10, 2010)

Just for clarification....it's not so much the "active" bacteria in the probiotics that offers the benefit....it's the stabilizing of the pH in a normally acidic state. Look at the first four letters of acidolphilus.

As far as wild rabbits....the probiotics help convert the baby neutral gut into a more adult like acidic gut. We have also had huge success in using a horse product, BioSponge, to manage enterotoxins induced by the bacteria Clostridium that tends to grow as the gut goes thru the weaing converision. It is also highly effective in any mammal with Clostridium induced diarrhea. Very effective in squirrels. Have had a vet tech use it with a "striped tail opossum". We have written several articles that have been published on our gut management protocols in cottontails.

Randy


----------



## luna21 (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the info guys, it really helps!!!:thanks:


----------

